# how to get kite



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

how to get kite bronze from the essencial colour especially in the reverswing pouter the essencial colours are ( blue black red and yellow ) what is the progress ?my biggest aim to get reverswing pouter hen, how is it work ? black cock + yellow hen ? = how is it become is it possible?help please


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Not there*



adamp12 said:


> how to get kite bronze from the essencial colour especially in the reverswing pouter the essencial colours are ( blue black red and yellow ) what is the progress ?my biggest aim to get reverswing pouter hen, how is it work ? black cock + yellow hen ? = how is it become is it possible?help please


I don't think that you will find any bronze in reversewing pouters unless it was possibly used in the reds and yellows to enhance their color. You have to have kite somewhere to get it in your young birds and I have never seen a kite reversewing pouter.

I also think that reversewings are all spread factor birds and kite is found in t pattern blues. It can be carried into other colors but you may not recognize it.

Bill


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

ommmmm cheers bill


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Bill,

I agree, kite (like other bronzes) is use to enhance red/yellow color. But there is reversewing pouters that are not spread: http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15b_partea_2/GYOFQVIZKKNVLRWSIAT. 
If Adamp12 is lucky and he could find a rec red/yellow that is not spread and if he put one of them with an blue bird, he could obtain a bronze bird (and sometime kite): http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/1733_Valentin_Tanase/LEYNQUZFIKMZMJBWZLB


----------



## adamp12 (Feb 4, 2009)

thank u Dina


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Dina*



dimerro said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> I agree, kite (like other bronzes) is use to enhance red/yellow color. But there is reversewing pouters that are not spread: http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/15b_partea_2/GYOFQVIZKKNVLRWSIAT.
> If Adamp12 is lucky and he could find a rec red/yellow that is not spread and if he put one of them with an blue bird, he could obtain a bronze bird (and sometime kite): http://dinamergeani.sunphoto.ro/1733_Valentin_Tanase/LEYNQUZFIKMZMJBWZLB


That might work. I forgot about the blue reversewings. Funny, I used to have them. Fun to get old and forgetful.

Bill


----------

